# Tort started hatching ,but its too early



## pepsiandjac (Apr 8, 2015)

My Tunisian tortoise started hatching today,its day 71 and it was incubated at 31-32 ,but his yolk sac is huge so trying to keep him in egg until its gone







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153312503177044


----------



## Moozillion (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh, WOW!!!  I have NO experience with this, sorry. But GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 8, 2015)

I say let it hatch. Put it in a separate container, free of incubation medium, not even a damp paper towel, and keep it in the warm, moist incubator. They've been known, and I've seen it myself, to eat the medium. Even damp paper towels. That said, you want the yolk to absorb as easily as possible without drying out.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Apr 8, 2015)

at the moment he's fast asleep in his egg in the incubator,i am misting it hourly so hopefully he will stay in there for the next few days


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Good luck with this little guy! 
I have no experience with this but I'm rooting for him!!


----------



## pepsiandjac (Apr 12, 2015)

Kept him in shell until 11am thurs and only turned my back for 2 mins and he was out ,but most of egg sac was gone,and he's doing well weighing 11g


----------



## gingerbee (Apr 12, 2015)

Very cute baby!! Congrats


----------



## Jodie (Apr 12, 2015)

Too cute. So tiny and sweet. Congrats!


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 12, 2015)

Very beautiful Tortoise!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 12, 2015)

Yay!!! He is so tiny and cute!!!


----------



## Falcon70 (Apr 13, 2015)

Happy everything went well, what a good looking tort . Congrats!


----------



## Kathy Coles (Apr 13, 2015)

This guy needs to be called Speedy.


----------



## jskahn (Apr 13, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I say let it hatch. Put it in a separate container, free of incubation medium, not even a damp paper towel, and keep it in the warm, moist incubator. They've been known, and I've seen it myself, to eat the medium. Even damp paper towels. That said, you want the yolk to absorb as easily as possible without drying out.


I don't want to give anybody incorrect info, but for about 50 years, I have been putting hatchlings in damp sphagnum moss in a container within the incubator, where they hatched. If they seem damp enough, I make sure that the egg shell is removed from around their faces, and put them in the moss, while they are still in the egg shell. If they look too dry to shed the shell, I spray them and after a little while, I remove the rest of the shell, and put them in the container with the damp sphagnum. Once they absorb the yolk sac, I remove them from the incubator. I never had had a problem with them eating the sphagnum. If anyone has had a problem with it, please reply.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Apr 17, 2015)

He's a l


Momof4 said:


> Good luck with this little guy!
> I have no experience with this but I'm rooting for him!!


His name is Benjamin Button, Thank you all,he's a tough little cookie,fought hard to get out of the egg,


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 17, 2015)

That is a cute name and a precious photo!


----------

